
Show HN: Full-text search for the August's who is hiring thread - LifeOverIP
https://hnjobs.lifeoverip.dev/
======
LifeOverIP
Got tired of clicking "More" so I implemented full text search for August's
who is hiring thread.

Suggestions for improvements welcome! Still needs some spit and polish.

~~~
jjgreen
Very nice! Suggestions: a bit more visual distinction between the entries,
perhaps change the 1-pixel line to a 5 pixel? Would also be good to have the
searched text (gently) highlighted ...

~~~
LifeOverIP
Thanks for the feedback! I will take a crack at these UI improvements after I
get out of work.

------
gmanis
Really neat. Its awesome that the search is auto. Feels like standard
autocomplete feature on search engines. Well done!

